

The Profitable Side Project Handbook - hbien
http://www.rachelandrew.co.uk/books/the-profitable-side-project

======
mattattaque
Idea #1: Create handbook on "Profitable Side Projects" to sell to developers.

------
alixaxel
Just bought a copy, I hope I'll learn something new by reading it.

